# Bindings: K2 Cinch CTX 2010 vs Burton C60 2009



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

I've been riding K2 Cinch CTX bindings for the last 5 seasons. Before that I used clickers. The last was the 2007/2008 binding which I got last season. I've been riding for about 16 years Freeride and am 41.

Anyway.. The heal pullup part of it was very hard to do. The toe strap wore out in just a few months of use. I ended up sending them back to K2 at the end of last season. They are replacing them with K2 Cinch CTX 2010.

I figured it might be a good time for me to try regular strap-in bindings. When these were at the manufacturer I purchased some Burton C60 2009 and used them a few times in the spring. They seemed to hold my Burton Driver X bindings in a lot better especially around the toe. For some reason, my feet felt less fatigued as well.

Anyway.. so now I'm at the beginning of 2009/10. I have the Burton C60 mounted on my Ride Concept UL board (also 2008/2009). I also have a brand new set of K2 Cinch CTX bindings in a box.

So... Do I bother trying the new Cinch's? Or just sell them on ebay. I like the idea of getting in and out a little quicker, but if the bindings aren't going perform as well or fit as good, I think at this point I'm willing to sacrifice a little ease of entry.

Any opinions?

Mods: Sorry.. screwed up and put this in the wrong forum. Can you move this to general equipment?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

if you want a quick in/out binding, I recommend looking into the Ride Contrabands/Nitranes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

I decided to keep both. I have the Burton C60s on my Ride Concept UL 161. I bought a Rome Notch 162 for the CTX bindings for powder.

Contrabands are more for freestyle, plus I wasn't looking to purchase any bindings. I already had one extra set


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Have fun with those cinches man, watch the release level on the highback it's el cheapo crapo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Have fun with those cinches man, watch the release level on the highback it's el cheapo crapo.


I agree the quality hasn't been great for me. I've used them for 3 seasons so far though and never had the highback release.

The main issue I've had is with a toe strap last season. Also, I ended up having to adjust them a lot using the ratchets. The ratchets on the Cinch weren't too smooth. The ratchets on the C60 were like butter compared to the Cinch.


----------

